# [solved] ATI Radeon HD 4570 & Xorg - zum Verzweifeln

## haegar87

Grüß euch alle zusammen,

ich habe ein großes Problem. Habe einen "neuen" Laptop und versuche Gentoo dazu zu überreden vernünftig zu laufen..

Soweit klappt bis auf die Grafikkarte... hab bisher nur mit NVIDIA Grafikkarten gearbeitet... da gehts ja einfach (solange man bei Closed-Source Treibern bleibt!)

Dann dachte ich mir, alles klar, das klappt bei ATI sicher auch... is ja auch keine "kleine" Marke unter Grafikkarten... natürlich isses nich so   :Rolling Eyes: 

Mein Problem liegt darin, dass der Treiber einfach nicht will.. soweit ich das verstehe findet er keine Grafikkarte o.O

Ich hoffe jemand von euch kann mir weiterhelfen... leider bin ich auf den "fglrx" Treiber angewiesen, da ich die 3D Beschleunigung benötige, allerdings sowohl der "radeon" wie auch der "radeonhd" Treiber für meine Grafikkarte keine Beschleunigung unterstützen (oder noch sehr experimentell sind).

Ich hatte den fglrx Treiber auch schonmal soweit dass er lief (mit 3D Beschleunigung)... allerdings ging mir das Gentoo (leider noch kein Backup erstellt) aufgrund eines etwas unüberlegten "rm -rf /usr" über den Jordan   :Embarassed:  (Eigentlich sollte nur portage draufgehen, hab aber irgentwie vergessen auch /usr/portage zu schreiben ^^)

Und nun hab ichs komplett neu aufgebaut (von Anfang an)... 

Anschließend noch die Ausgaben von lspci, emerge --info & die Xorg.0.log  :Wink: 

Das meint lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Graphics Port (rev 07)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc R700 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4000 Series]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5764M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)

03:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2860

```

Hier die Ausgabe von emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.2_rc61 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.32-gentoo-r1.2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r1.2-x86_64-Pentium-R-_Dual-Core_CPU_T4200_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 10 Jan 2010 10:45:02 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/opt/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages keeptmp keepwork news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://192.168.137.122/ ftp://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ ftp://ftp6.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp6.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.ipv6.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo "

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/opt/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.137.122/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cxx dri dvd fortran gdbm gpm hal iconv ipv6 laptop mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Und das beste zum Schluss die Xorg.0.log (findet ihr nicht auch, dass der ATI Treiber viel zuviel schreibt?!)

```

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.32-gentoo-r1.1 x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux nbda 2.6.32-gentoo-r1.2 #1 SMP Sun Jan 10 21:28:36 CET 2010 x86_64

Build Date: 10 January 2010  08:20:49PM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jan 10 21:59:20 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "aticonfig Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

        Entry deleted from font path.

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

        Entry deleted from font path.

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

(==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(II) Loader magic: 0xde0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:9553:1025:017e ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf4000000/65536, I/O @ 0x00002000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.

(II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 7.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.67.4

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.67.4

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.67.4

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.671

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Nov  4 2009 09:43:59

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

(II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x9553) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found

(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

(II) AMD Video driver is signed

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x7e0ab0

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] 0   0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [5] 0   0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [6] 0   0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [9] 0   0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [10] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 248

drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 248

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series" (Chipset = 0x9553)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1025, PciSubDevice = 0x017e)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xf4000000

(--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x00002000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) fglrx(0): AC Adapter is used

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 11.18

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: M92

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

(--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 524288 kByte, Type: DDR2

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(--) fglrx(0): Using per-process page tables (PPPT) as GART.

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) fglrx(0): Using adapter: 1:0.0.

(II) fglrx(0): [FB] MC range(MCFBBase = 0xf00000000, MCFBSize = 0x20000000)

(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 30.

(II) fglrx(0): IRQ 30 Enabled.

(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 support is enabled!

(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 rotation support is enabled!

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) fglrx(0): Finished Initialize PPLIB!

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) fglrx(0): ***Display: ConnectedDisplayTypes=0x00000002, disabled=0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: LCD on internal LVDS [lvds]

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 304f  Serial#: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2007  Week: 0

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input

(II) fglrx(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 41  vert.: 23

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) fglrx(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.588 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.537

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.151 blueY: 0.122   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 121.7 MHz   Image Size:  409 x 230 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1728  h_sync_end 1760 h_blank_end 2080 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 945  v_sync: 947  v_sync_end 953 v_blanking: 975 v_border: 0

(WW) fglrx(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

(II) fglrx(0):  SAMSUNG

(II) fglrx(0):  LTN184KT01A01

(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) fglrx(0):  00ffffffffffff004ca34f3000000000

(II) fglrx(0):  00110103802917780a8ad59657548926

(II) fglrx(0):  1f505400000001010101010101010101

(II) fglrx(0):  010101010101882f909061b11e303020

(II) fglrx(0):  260099e6100000190000000f00000000

(II) fglrx(0):  000000000032a0051b00000000fe0053

(II) fglrx(0):  414d53554e470a2020202020000000fe

(II) fglrx(0):  004c544e3138344b54303141303100d8

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD using monitor section aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0

(II) fglrx(0): Output DFP1 has no monitor section

(II) fglrx(0): Output DFP2 has no monitor section

(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 has no monitor section

(II) fglrx(0): Output TV has no monitor section

(II) fglrx(0): Output COMPONENT_VIDEO has no monitor section

(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12367

(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1680x945"x0.0  121.68  1680 1728 1760 2080  945 947 953 975 -hsync -vsync (58.5 kHz)

(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD connected

(II) fglrx(0): Output DFP1 disconnected

(II) fglrx(0): Output DFP2 disconnected

(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 disconnected

(II) fglrx(0): Output TV disconnected

(II) fglrx(0): Output COMPONENT_VIDEO disconnected

(II) fglrx(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD using initial mode 1680x945

(II) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (410, 230) mm

(II) fglrx(0): DPI set to (104, 104)

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): QBS disabled

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.2.1

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] 0   0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

        [5] 0   0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [6] 0   0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [7] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [9] 0   0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [10] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 1.4.x.y with x.y >= 99.906

(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect X server version (query_status=-1)

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit for fglrx driver

drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 248

drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 248

drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 248

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x72000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0x72000 to 0x7f9e08574000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0x73000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.67.4

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Nov  4 2009

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.32-gentoo-r1.1

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0x00074000

(II) fglrx(0): Display width adjusted to to 1792 due to alignment constraints

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xf00000000 FBMappedSize: 0x010a0000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1792,2432)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1792,1792) (front color buffer - assumption)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1792 x 640

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(**) fglrx(0): Textured Video is enabled.

(II) LoadModule: "glesx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//glesx.so

(II) Module glesx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading extension GLESX

(II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 94

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

        Driver provided ScreenToScreenBitBlt replacement

        Driver provided FillSolidRects replacement

(II) fglrx(0): GLESX is enabled

(II) LoadModule: "amdxmm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//amdxmm.so

(II) Module amdxmm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading extension AMDXVOPL

(II) fglrx(0): UVD2 feature is available

(II) fglrx(0): Enable composite support successfully

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using HW cursor of display infrastructure!

(==) fglrx(0): Using software cursor

(II) fglrx(0): Disabling in-server RandR and enabling in-driver RandR 1.2.

(II) fglrx(0): 'LVDS LCD' ConnectorType, abstracted as 'Panel'

(II) fglrx(0): 'eDP LCD' ConnectorType, abstracted as 'Panel'

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 248

drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 248

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x40

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x41

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x47

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x48

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x49

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x67

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x68

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x69

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x70

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x71

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x72

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(II) fglrx(0): Enable the clock gating!

(II) fglrx(0): Setting screen physical size to 409 x 230

(II) fglrx(0): Restoring Recent Mode via PCS is not supported in RANDR 1.2 capable environments

(II) fglrx(0): Hot-plug event occurs on device: 1:0:0

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) fglrx(0): ***Display: ConnectedDisplayTypes=0x00000002, disabled=0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: LCD on internal LVDS [lvds]

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 304f  Serial#: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2007  Week: 0

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input

(II) fglrx(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 41  vert.: 23

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) fglrx(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.588 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.537

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.151 blueY: 0.122   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 121.7 MHz   Image Size:  409 x 230 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1728  h_sync_end 1760 h_blank_end 2080 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 945  v_sync: 947  v_sync_end 953 v_blanking: 975 v_border: 0

(WW) fglrx(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

(II) fglrx(0):  SAMSUNG

(II) fglrx(0):  LTN184KT01A01

(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) fglrx(0):  00ffffffffffff004ca34f3000000000

(II) fglrx(0):  00110103802917780a8ad59657548926

(II) fglrx(0):  1f505400000001010101010101010101

(II) fglrx(0):  010101010101882f909061b11e303020

(II) fglrx(0):  260099e6100000190000000f00000000

(II) fglrx(0):  000000000032a0051b00000000fe0053

(II) fglrx(0):  414d53554e470a2020202020000000fe

(II) fglrx(0):  004c544e3138344b54303141303100d8

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.1

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.2.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.2.0

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right middle

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button

(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Sleep Button: Found keys

(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus

(**) Video Bus: always reports core events

(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

(II) Video Bus: Found keys

(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Sleep Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Video Bus: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) fglrx(0): Shutdown CMMQS

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0x72000 at 0x7f9e08574000

(II) fglrx(0): IRQ 30 Disabled.

(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler Shutdown.

```

----------

## haegar87

Kann mir dabei niemand weiterhelfen?

Keiner ne Idee?

----------

## Josef.95

 *haegar87 wrote:*   

> Kann mir dabei niemand weiterhelfen?
> 
> Keiner ne Idee?

  Mangels Hardware und ATI Erfahrung eigentlich eher nicht..,

Aber: wie schaut den deine xorg.conf aus?

----------

## schachti

Keine Ahnung, warum es nicht klappt - ich setze auf einer Radeon 4670 die OpenSource-Treiber (inkl. 3D-Beschleunigung) ein, das klappt super.

----------

## Josef.95

Ansonsten siehe auch nochmal https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6035051.html#6035051

 :Wink: 

----------

## haegar87

@Josef.95:

Das is mein alter Thread... damals lief es auch wunderbar.... aber ich musste meinen Rechner neu machen (s.o.) und nun will der Treiber afaik nicht mehr   :Crying or Very sad: 

@schachti:

Das klingt interessant, ich nehme mal an, du benutzt den radeonhd Treiber?

Ich habs mit ner LiveDVD von Ubuntu probiert, da lief X auf anhieb, sogar laut "glxinfo | grep direct" mit 3D Beschleunigung.

Was mich irritiert war, dass die den radeon Treiber nutzen... der soll das doch garnicht unterstützen o.O

Und dann schlägt Ubuntu direkt vor den radeon durch fglrx zu ersetzen für 3D Beschleunigung   :Rolling Eyes: 

Die xorg.conf ist ganz normal (für ATI) via "aticonfig --initial" erstellt worden (wie ichs vorher auch gemacht habe)

*Seufz* Ich glaub ich hätte mir nen Laptop mit NVidia Grafikkarte kaufen sollen, da hatte ich noch nie Probleme ^^

----------

## schachti

Ich nutze den radeon-Treiber (x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati) sowie die neusten Version von x11-libs/libdrm und media-libs/mesa aus dem x11-overlay, damit habe ich 3D-Beschleunigung.

----------

## haegar87

So, ich versuchs jetzt mal mit deiner Methode, die gefällt mir wesentlich besser, da ich lieber open-source verwende.... is ja schließlich Linux  :Wink: 

Leider komm ich auch nicht wirklich weiter..

Hab zwar per Layman den Overlay "x11" eingebunden.. allerdings nutzt er ihn nicht, sondern behauptet die im offiziellen portage enthaltenen Pakete sind aktuell o.O

Hab die drei Pakete mal neugebaut.... und hier nun die "neue" Xorg.0.log.

Leider startet es immernoch nicht, aber zumindest liefer der Treiber ne Fehlermeldung (aber die bezieht sich nur auf die 3D Beschleunigung oder?)

Xorg.0.log

```

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.32-gentoo-r1.1 x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux nbda 2.6.32-gentoo-r1.2 #1 SMP Tue Jan 12 17:22:04 CET 2010 x86_64

Build Date: 10 January 2010  08:20:49PM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jan 12 22:15:11 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(II) Loader magic: 0xde0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:9553:1025:017e ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf4000000/65536, I/O @ 0x00002000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 6.12.4

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

        ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

        ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),

        ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

        ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

        ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

        ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

        ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

        ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

        ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

        ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

        ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

        ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

        ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

        ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

        ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

        ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

        ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

        ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

        ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

        ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

        ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

        ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

        ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

        ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

        ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

        ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

        ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

        ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

        ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

        AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750,

        ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,

        ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,

        ATI FirePro M5750, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

        ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

        ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

        ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

        ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

        ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

        ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

        ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

        ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

        ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

        ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

        ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI FirePro RG220, ATI RV630,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

        ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

        ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

        ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon RV710,

        ATI Radeon HD 3470, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3450,

        ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI Radeon HD 3450,

        ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260,

        ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,

        ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670, ATI Mobility FireGL V5700,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5725, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI RS880

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] 0   0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [5] 0   0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [6] 0   0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [9] 0   0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [10] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000f4000000

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000f4000000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series" (ChipID = 0x9553)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000d0000000

(II) RADEON(0): PCIE card detected

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS Rom:

        SubsystemVendorID: 0x1002 SubsystemID: 0x9553

        IOBaseAddress: 0x2000

        Filename: BR31299.001

        BIOS Bootup Message:

Acer_MXM_B80602_M92XT_DDR2 M92 DDR2 64bit 680e/500m

(II) RADEON(0): Framebuffer space used by Firmware (kb): 20

(II) RADEON(0): Start of VRAM area used by Firmware: 0x7ffec

(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS requests 20kB of VRAM scratch space

(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS VRAM scratch base: 0x7ffec

(II) RADEON(0): Cannot get VRAM scratch space. Allocating in main memory instead

(II) RADEON(0): Default Engine Clock: 680000

(II) RADEON(0): Default Memory Clock: 500000

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 1200000

(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 16000

(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 6000

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel Clock: 400000

(II) RADEON(0): Reference Clock: 27000

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.3.0 and kernel module version 1.31.0

(==) RADEON(0): Page Flipping disabled on r5xx and newer chips.

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=524288K, accessible=262144K (PCI BAR=262144K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 262144 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling disabled

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) RADEON(0): ref_freq: 2700, min_out_pll: 64800, max_out_pll: 120000, min_in_pll: 600, max_in_pll: 1600, xclk: 40000, sclk: 680.000000, mclk: 500.000000

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=64800 max=120000; xclk=40000

(WW) RADEON(0): LVDS Info:

XRes: 1680, YRes: 945, DotClock: 121680

HBlank: 400, HOverPlus: 48, HSyncWidth: 32

VBlank: 30, VOverPlus: 2, VSyncWidth: 6

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using monitor section Monitor0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "VGA-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "HDMI-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "LVDS" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DVI-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Port0:

  XRANDR name: VGA-0

  Connector: VGA

  CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

  DDC reg: 0x7e40

(II) RADEON(0): Port1:

  XRANDR name: HDMI-0

  Connector: HDMI-A

  DFP2: INTERNAL_UNIPHY

  DDC reg: 0x7e50

(II) RADEON(0): Port2:

  XRANDR name: LVDS

  Connector: LVDS

  LCD1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY2

  DDC reg: 0x7f68

(II) RADEON(0): Port3:

  XRANDR name: DVI-0

  Connector: DVI-D

  DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY

  DDC reg: 0x7fa0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

finished output detect: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "HDMI-0:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "HDMI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: HDMI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

finished output detect: 1

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "LVDS:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "LVDS:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 304f  Serial#: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 41  vert.: 23

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.588 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.537

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.151 blueY: 0.122   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 121.7 MHz   Image Size:  409 x 230 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1728  h_sync_end 1760 h_blank_end 2080 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 945  v_sync: 947  v_sync_end 953 v_blanking: 975 v_border: 0

(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

(II) RADEON(0):  SAMSUNG

(II) RADEON(0):  LTN184KT01A01

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):         00ffffffffffff004ca34f3000000000

(II) RADEON(0):         00110103802917780a8ad59657548926

(II) RADEON(0):         1f505400000001010101010101010101

(II) RADEON(0):         010101010101882f909061b11e303020

(II) RADEON(0):         260099e6100000190000000f00000000

(II) RADEON(0):         000000000032a0051b00000000fe0053

(II) RADEON(0):         414d53554e470a2020202020000000fe

(II) RADEON(0):         004c544e3138344b54303141303100d8

finished output detect: 2

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

finished output detect: 3

finished all detect

before xf86InitialConfiguration

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output: HDMI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 304f  Serial#: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 41  vert.: 23

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.588 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.537

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.151 blueY: 0.122   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 121.7 MHz   Image Size:  409 x 230 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1728  h_sync_end 1760 h_blank_end 2080 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 945  v_sync: 947  v_sync_end 953 v_blanking: 975 v_border: 0

(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

(II) RADEON(0):  SAMSUNG

(II) RADEON(0):  LTN184KT01A01

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):         00ffffffffffff004ca34f3000000000

(II) RADEON(0):         00110103802917780a8ad59657548926

(II) RADEON(0):         1f505400000001010101010101010101

(II) RADEON(0):         010101010101882f909061b11e303020

(II) RADEON(0):         260099e6100000190000000f00000000

(II) RADEON(0):         000000000032a0051b00000000fe0053

(II) RADEON(0):         414d53554e470a2020202020000000fe

(II) RADEON(0):         004c544e3138344b54303141303100d8

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12367

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1680x945

after xf86InitialConfiguration

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(==) RADEON(0): Will attempt to use R6xx/R7xx EXA support if DRI is enabled.

(II) Loading sub module "exa"

(II) LoadModule: "exa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libexa.so

(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.4.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

        of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(!!) RADEON(0): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] 0   0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [5] 0   0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [6] 0   0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [9] 0   0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [10] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit d0000000 0 0

Output UNIPHY2 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC memreq 1 success

(==) RADEON(0): Using 24 bit depth buffer

mc fb loc is 00ef00d0

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() :

(II) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x20000000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00ef00d0

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Allocating from a screen of 262080 kb

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 0 at offset 0x00b7c000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 1 at offset 0x00b80000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 11760 kb for front buffer at offset 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 64 kb for PCI GART at offset 0x0fff0000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 11760 kb for back buffer at offset 0x00b84000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 11760 kb for depth buffer at offset 0x01700000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 112640 kb for textures at offset 0x0227c000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 114128 kb for X Server offscreen at offset 0x0907c000

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] 32768 kB allocated with handle 0x1102b900

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] ring handle = 0x1b7ff000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring mapped at 0x7fc75f3e9000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] ring read ptr handle = 0x2b800000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring read ptr mapped at 0x7fc773a57000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring read ptr contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0x1b800000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0x7fc75f1e9000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] GART texture map handle = 0x1b801000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] GART Texture map mapped at 0x7fc75d569000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0x2fff8000

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() :

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00ef00d0 0x001f0000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 16

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 29884416

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0x00ef00d0 is: 0x00ef00d0

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0x003f0000 is: 0x00030000

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() :

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00ef00d0 0x00ef00d0

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x00030000

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Setting EXA maxPitchBytes

(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 116867072 bytes

(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         Solid

(II)         Copy

(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

(II)         UploadToScreen

(II)         DownloadFromScreen

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video

Output CRT1 disable success

(II) RADEON(0): UNIPHY0 transmitter: Coherent Mode enabled

Output UNIPHY0 transmitter setup success

Output UNIPHY2 transmitter setup success

(II) RADEON(0): UNIPHY0 transmitter: Coherent Mode enabled

Output UNIPHY0 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC memreq 1 success

Output UNIPHY2 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Mode 1680x945 - 2080 975 10

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() :

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00ef00d0 0x00ef00d0

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x00030000

freq: 121680000

best_freq: 121500000

best_feedback_div: 54

best_ref_div: 2

best_post_div: 6

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) Clock: mode 121680, PLL 121500

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) PLL  : refdiv 2, fbdiv 0x36(54), pdiv 6

Set CRTC 0 PLL success

Set CRTC Timing success

Set CRTC 0 Overscan success

Not using RMX

scaler 0 setup success

Set CRTC 0 Source success

crtc 0 YUV disable setup success

Output UNIPHY2 transmitter setup success

Output DIG1 encoder setup success

Output DIG1 encoder setup success

Output UNIPHY2 transmitter setup success

Output UNIPHY2 transmitter setup success

Output UNIPHY2 transmitter setup success

Enable CRTC memreq 0 success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

Output CRT1 disable success

(II) RADEON(0): UNIPHY0 transmitter: Coherent Mode enabled

Output UNIPHY0 transmitter setup success

(II) RADEON(0): UNIPHY0 transmitter: Coherent Mode enabled

Output UNIPHY0 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC memreq 1 success

(II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so failed (/usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/swrast_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

(II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 409 x 230

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.1

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.2.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.2.0

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right middle

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button

(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Sleep Button: Found keys

(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus

(**) Video Bus: always reports core events

(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

(II) Video Bus: Found keys

(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Sleep Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Video Bus: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

Output UNIPHY2 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC memreq 1 success

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() :

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x001f0000 0x00ef00d0

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): avivo_restore !

Enable CRTC memreq 0 success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0x2b7ff000 at 0x7fc773a24000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Closed DRM master.

(WW) xf86CloseConsole: VT_WAITACTIVE failed: Interrupted system call

```

Und hier mal meine neue xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri2"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "offscreensize"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ignoreconnector"           # [<str>]

        #Option     "forcereduced"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "forcedpi"                  # <i>

        #Option     "useconfiguredmonitor"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HPD"                       # <str>

        #Option     "NoRandr"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RROutputOrder"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVMode"                    # [<str>]

        #Option     "ScaleType"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "UseAtomBIOS"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AtomBIOS"                  # [<str>]

        #Option     "UnverifiedFeatures"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Audio"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AudioStreamSilence"        # [<str>]

        #Option     "HDMI"                      # [<str>]

        #Option     "COHERENT"                  # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceLowPowerMode"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LowPowerModeEngineClock"   # <i>

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "radeon"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Weiß einer Rat?

----------

## Josef.95

 *haegar87 wrote:*   

> Leider startet es immernoch nicht[...]

 Magst du das mal ein wenig genauer beschreiben..!?

erhältst du einen schwarzen Bildschirm, stürzt X ab, landest du wieder in der Konsole, oder was passiert?

Lädst du da schon einen WM mit, wenn ja, wie machst du das?

----------

## schachti

 *haegar87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hab zwar per Layman den Overlay "x11" eingebunden.. allerdings nutzt er ihn nicht, sondern behauptet die im offiziellen portage enthaltenen Pakete sind aktuell o.O
> 
> 

 

Das liegt daran, dass die maskiert sind, Du musst also

x11-libs/libdrm

media-libs/mesa

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

zur Datei /etc/portage/package.unmask hinzufügen. Wenn Du ein stable-System hast musst Du zusätzlich beachten, dass die Pakete als testing markiert sind, Du sie also noch zu /etc/portage/package.keywords hinzufügen musst. Die drei Pakete werden dann in der Version -9999 installiert. Es könnte auch sein, dass Du in dem Fall weitere Pakete, zum Beispiel den X-Server, in der testing-Version installieren musst. Es gibt dazu auch einen Thread im englischsprachigen Teil des Forums, der allerdings schon relativ lang und auf den ersten Seiten veraltet ist.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.., der Vorschlag mit den Paketen

x11-libs/libdrm

media-libs/mesa

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

die Live Snapshots , also als -9999 Version kann teils sehr gut funktionieren, auch hat man dann die Möglichkeit KMS zu nutzen usw,

doch der Hacken an der Sache ist es wird >=xorg-server-1.7 benötigt.

und ein Upgrade auf xorg-server-1.7 auf einem stable System ist AFAIK kaum möglich,

ich selbst hab es noch nicht probiert, hab aber so einige Leute dran scheitern sehen...

----------

## Hoernerice

Erstmal hi zusammen. Ich hab das Problem mit der HD4890........aslo hoff ich das iwer die lösung findet =P

zu:

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Das liegt daran, dass die maskiert sind, Du musst also
> 
> x11-libs/libdrm
> 
> media-libs/mesa
> ...

 

Das verwirrt mich ein wenig. Ich hab nichts, wie sagt man. ... entmask.....also lauf ein stable system und die 3 pakete sind nich maskiert.

----------

## Josef.95

Hi @Hoernerice 

Siehe auch Beitrag

also bitte etwas genauer..  :Wink: 

Ich konnte bisher nicht rausfinden was überhaupt euer "Problem" ist..

Beim aktuellen X erhält man, sofern kein WM mitgeladen wird einen nackten Tiefschwarzen Screen,

ist das evtl. euer "Problem" ?

wenn ja, dann lade einen WM mit...!

Wenn es dann immer noch Probleme gibt, dann poste die Fehlermeldung die man nach einem "startx" erhält,

und evtl. die Fehlermeldungen aus der X-log , zb 

```
grep -e WW -e EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

----------

## Hoernerice

^^ wollte ich grad schreiben und zwar sagt mir die Init von startx folgendes 

```

(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so failed (/usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

```

Installiert hab ich die Treiber nach folgender Anleitung http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/RadeonHD

Wenn ich mesa compeliere kommt folgendes am schluss:

```
strip: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment

   usr/lib64/dri/r300_dri.so

   usr/lib64/dri/r200_dri.so

   usr/lib64/dri/swrast_dri.so

   usr/lib64/dri/radeon_dri.so

   usr/lib64/libGLU.so.1.3.070502

   usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1.2

   usr/lib64/libEGL.so.1.0

```

Wie man sieht kein r600_dri.so. Kann das an der verson von mesa liegen oder muss ich noch iwas im Kernel ändern?

und Josef sry   :Embarassed:     bin halt doch noch nen gentoo dau   :Razz: 

----------

## schachti

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> doch der Hacken an der Sache ist es wird >=xorg-server-1.7 benötigt.
> 
> und ein Upgrade auf xorg-server-1.7 auf einem stable System ist AFAIK kaum möglich,
> 
> ich selbst hab es noch nicht probiert, hab aber so einige Leute dran scheitern sehen...

 

ok, das war mir nicht bewusst, da ich prinzipiell nur testing nutze...

----------

## schachti

 *Hoernerice wrote:*   

> Das verwirrt mich ein wenig. Ich hab nichts, wie sagt man. ... entmask.....also lauf ein stable system und die 3 pakete sind nich maskiert.

 

Wenn Du die Pakete aus dem x11-Overlay nimmst, sind sie dort maskiert.

----------

## schachti

 *Hoernerice wrote:*   

> Wie man sieht kein r600_dri.so. Kann das an der verson von mesa liegen oder muss ich noch iwas im Kernel ändern?

 

Laut MESA release notes gibt es das erst ab MESA 7.6.1.

----------

## Hoernerice

danke. ich sollte an meiner google such fähigkeit feilen   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## haegar87

Also bei mir is das Problem, dass garnix passiert....

startx => Bildschirm wird schwarz => Bildschirm wird wieder hell => bin wieder auf der Konsole...

Logs stehen ja oben... auch wenn das Mesa Paket nicht das aktuellste ausm Overlay ist, sollte doch zumindest ein Bild möglich sein oder?

----------

## Josef.95

 *haegar87 wrote:*   

> Also bei mir is das Problem, dass garnix passiert....
> 
> startx => Bildschirm wird schwarz => Bildschirm wird wieder hell => bin wieder auf der Konsole...
> 
> Logs stehen ja oben... auch wenn das Mesa Paket nicht das aktuellste ausm Overlay ist, sollte doch zumindest ein Bild möglich sein oder?

 

Hm.., nein, wie schon erwähnt wirst du mit den Paketen aus dem X11 Overlay bei einem Stable System nichts werden..

Bei dir scheint es ähnliche Probleme wie bei Hoernerice zu geben

siehe in deiner Log 

```
(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so failed (/usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
```

 usw

Du solltest also die von schachti rausgesuchte Info nutzen und dir die drei genannten Pakete aus dem testing Zweig installieren, trage sie also in der /etc/portage/package.keywords ein.

(demaskiere sie und baue die neuen Versionen) 

Wie schaut es dann aus?

----------

## haegar87

Ich danke allen für ihre Hilfe..

Hab gestern das ganze X11 System runtergeschmissen dann das Keyword ~amd64 global aktiviert... komplettes System neugebaut und dann via Overlay alles installiert..

Was soll ich sagen? Es läuft wunderbar... ohne Config direkt die Radeon erkannt und ich hab sogar 3D xDD

Somit [solved]   :Wink: 

----------

